# Do NOT Dig up IEDs!!!!!!!!!



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

Saw this video, and nearly shit myself.

according to coms, three survived but.. no friggin way.

also locations transmitted as follows:
MB 11299972
and
MB 1127799723

Anyone got a MGRS for this??

Here it is:
[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=18f_1201000704[/ame]


----------



## Charlie (Jan 25, 2008)

that's a pretty big hole it left.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 25, 2008)

Whoa..agreed..DONT DIG UP IEDs.  That goes under..wtf were they thinking??:doh:


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 25, 2008)

I was once on the scene for one of these 'Darwin Awards'.  Three locals starting discussing how to disarm an anti-tank mine.  When the discussion got into a machismo contest regarding which between them knew more, I immediately went looking for something sturdy to get behind.  Sure enough, the same thing happened.  To this day I don't understand this mentality.


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

Ranks right up there with "Don't run with scissors." :doh:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.mlmintl.com/155MM-HE.pdf

Not what you want to dig up if it's uxo...  well, 72 virgins and 1000 year orgasms must trump 155mm HE rounds in some alternate reality.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 25, 2008)

I liked it when the guy used his AK to pry on it....


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I liked it when the guy used his AK to pry on it....



No shit..  :doh::doh:


----------



## pardus (Jan 25, 2008)

Stack'm up, Darwin is waiting...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8oHyB9r0fo"]YouTube - 3rd world bomb squad[/ame]

You will have to go to youtube to watch it.


----------

